# filling bottles with lotion from a gallon container



## txsoaper (Dec 7, 2010)

Okay, I am having a horrible time trying to fill my lotion bottles with lotion.  I have my bulk lotion in a gallon container with a pump top.  I thought it would be easy to fill.  Just place the bottle under the pump and fill, right?  WRONG!!!  It fills up great for the first two pumps, then it is downhill from there. It comes out the top and goes everywhere.  I don't want to touch the lotion any more than I have to to prevent contamination.  Anyone have a suggestion?  I was wondering if some sort of flexable tube or hose attached to the pump would help.  You could put that down into your bottle and control where it goes better....maybe....??? :shock:


----------



## krissy (Dec 7, 2010)

cant you just stick the nozzle end down into your lotion bottle as far as it will go? then pump in a bit of lotion and tap on counter to make it go all the way down and settle then repeat...


----------



## txsoaper (Dec 7, 2010)

My pump is curved enough that it wont go into the bottle but just a little bit.  If I ever get through this batch, I will definitely be looking for a different pump.


----------



## carebear (Dec 7, 2010)

tap the bottle on the counter after each pump to make sure the lotion falls to the bottom of the bottle.


----------



## agriffin (Dec 7, 2010)

Or pump it into a ziploc bag, cut the corner off and pipe it into the lotion bottles.


----------



## BakingNana (Dec 7, 2010)

agriffin said:
			
		

> Or pump it into a ziploc bag, cut the corner off and pipe it into the lotion bottles.



That's what I do.  The bags make mixing in fragrances easier, too.  The lotion can be warmed by placing the bag into hot water or zapping in the microwave for just a few seconds.  I set the open bag on my scale to fill it, so that I can portion out according to how many bottles I want to fill.

Because I'm so cheap, I put the used bags in my bathroom and use the little bit of lotion still clinging to them on myself.  Waste not, want not.


----------



## donniej (Dec 8, 2010)

Attaching a tube to the pump is a good idea.  Take the pump to Lowes, Home Depot or an auto parts store and find a piece of tubing that fits tight.  A 1 foot piece of tubing and a hose clamp should cost you ~$3 - $5.


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 8, 2010)

I know some people who got their hands on large vet syringes - they use those to fill bottles and lip balm tubes. (I guess you have to have a clean solution for filling the syringe in the first place...!)


----------



## kcdelong (Dec 8, 2010)

This is what I use.  Believe me it works alot better.  I got an xl one at a resturant supplier and I goes pretty quick.

http://www.newyorkbarstore.com/shop/standard-squeeze-bottle-8-oz-p-744.html


----------



## Genny (Dec 8, 2010)

I just use a funnel and it works great.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 8, 2010)

When setting up my bulk lotions I have a 4 gallon bottle with a pump.  I pump it into a baggie and weigh it to the amount I need and like agriffin said, cut a hole in the corner and pipe it out.  This also lets me custom fragrance too....


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 8, 2010)

Lindy said:
			
		

> When setting up my bulk lotions I have a 4 gallon bottle with a pump.  I pump it into a baggie and weigh it to the amount I need and like agriffin said, cut a hole in the corner and pipe it out.  This also lets me custom fragrance too....


 Ditto.


----------



## puro (Dec 14, 2010)

Can anyone please suggest a way to remove the air bubbles from lotion?


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 14, 2010)

puro said:
			
		

> Can anyone please suggest a way to remove the air bubbles from lotion?


Pour into bottles when it's still a liquid.


----------

